# long time lurker, first time poster :)



## CosmePro (Oct 31, 2008)

Alright, so I have been around here and used this wonderful site to keep up with all things MAC (and occasionally other stuff) for about 2 years now, and finally decided it was time to step up and say hello.

So...HELLO!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Jennifer


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hello  Jennifer and


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 31, 2008)

Hello Jennifer and


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 31, 2008)

Welcome Jennifer! Enjoy Specktra ;-)


----------



## melliquor (Nov 3, 2008)




----------

